# Best Miter Saw Blade



## basilrach

*Saw blades*

Depends on the material and the tool. On the 7" circular saw the Matsushi!a is excellent, whether cutting framing or rips on 1" maple scribes on custom cabinetry. Super thin and holds up a long time even with missing teeth. On the 10" portable table saw have been pleased with the Ridgid gold especially on hardwood. Go Forrest on the shop saw like a Unisaw. On the miter saw have to agree with those who prefer the Forrest Chopmaster, especially on large prefinished hardwood mouldings. I always have one in the saw and a sharpened one for backup. Never know when you are going to catch a nail or the occasional bullet that slipped through the milling process. I get the Chopmaster sharpened for $15 by a professional sharpening company. My experience with the red Diablos is they are ok for pine or poplar but can't handle the hardwood finish cuts as they deflect even with a blade stiffener. Plus not much "shoulder" on the teeth to resharpen. When you consider down time or tearout cuts that need repair versus having a fresh backup blade for all of the above I think long run having backup is the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## tccoggs

In the shop its a different story, but in the field, I always shop value and have found you can't beat the Hitachi blades in dollar vs. performance. They last a long time, clean cut, minimal deflection, etc. Only downside is the carbide is a bit thin, but you can sharpen them once or twice.

The 10 Inch 72 tooth model is 725206, but I also use the 60 tooth 8.5 inch as well.

For table saws, I stocked up on the Delta (Formerly dewalt Series 40) 35-7657 40T. Nice heavy C4 tips, you can resharpen many times. I use this blade in both my ridgid portable TS as well as my powermatic 66. Its 90% as good as the Forrest WWII at 1/5 the price. Only downside is its full kerf, the Powermatic doesn't mind that, but the ridgid prefers thinner blades because its nowhere near as powerfull. I also use the Hitachi 40T on the Ridgid with much success.

Stock up on them at this price: http://www.tylertool.com/hi4010misa...glebase&cvsfa=1230&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=hi4010misawb


----------



## PlaneWoodworker

Diablo have always been good for us.


----------



## TBFGhost

Anyone try these......they look really nice...the 12" 96 tooth blade has a full body on it...not thin kerf
The 50tooth has a combo grind, 4 ATB and one FTG

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&N=4294961544&Ne=4294967294&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=CMT


----------



## katoman

I use the Frued Diablo too. Also, I pick up the 7 1/4" ones for the skillsaw by the box, and even use them in my tablesaw. The cut is so thin and makes it faster to rip lumber.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I never liked the Freud blades.

I prefer these first over the Freuds. I will buy a Freud if I need one ASAP. Otherwise....

1st choice - Matsush!ta
2. Tenryu


----------



## naptown CR

Forrest's when I can afford them 
otherwise Freud Diablo's


----------



## MarcD

I like the Amana trim blade for rough cutting irwin marathons cut nice. but the best cutting blade is a new one.


----------



## Best Choice

Just rub down the teeth on the old one with some acetone and your good to go. Unless your cutting through some really hard wood or metal, most of the time your blade is just dirty coating on it. Wipe it off and Like new again!


----------



## Kgmz

Matsush!ta also here, been using them for at least 25 years.

And like they say on their website, "The original and still the best".

http://www.matsu****aamerica.com/

Framerman you must have picked up on these blades when you were living and working in the NW, as they have been big up here for years. Also because they are located just out of Portland.


Warner, where are you buying your blades. The large blades are cheaper than what you quoted direct from Matsush!ta and include shipping, and my local lumberyard has all of them cheaper than on the Matsush!ta website.

http://www.probuild.com/ Formerly Lumbermens



Edit: The forum won't post the link right, so fill in the **** when the new window opens up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Kgmz said:


> Matsush!ta also here, been using them for at least 25 years.
> 
> And like they say on their website, "The original and still the best".
> 
> http://www.matsu****aamerica.com/
> 
> Framerman you must have picked up on these blades when you were living and working in the NW, as they have been big up here for years. Also because they are located just out of Portland.
> 
> 
> Warner, where are you buying your blades. The large blades are cheaper than what you quoted direct from Matsush!ta and include shipping, and my local lumberyard has all of them cheaper than on the Matsush!ta website.
> 
> http://www.probuild.com/ Formerly Lumbermens
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The forum won't post the link right, so fill in the **** when the new window opens up.


 
I was guessing off the top of my head, the 12" 80t workhorse was like 135 bucks or so off their site. 

I have a friend who is a dealer for them, I can't remember what I really paid for them. All I know is they are the BEST blades I have used.

I am kind of dissapointed that they have no plans to make a blade for my newly purchased Kapex. Although, the Festool blade is top notch as well.


----------



## Baron

Forrest Woodworker II blade

I was just thinking of having mine sharpened after many years of un interrupted service because it's starting to allow kerf marks on cuts, but still cuts pretty well with no chatter.

Makes all other blades obsolete to me.
No wobble, will rip 2-3 inch Oak like pine on a three horse power Table saw and they seem to last forever leaving no burn marks or kerf marks....though mine is starting to after years of use.


----------



## Shouldz14

So I saw that lowes is now carrying a dewalt carbide tipped like 10 tooth laminate flooring saw blade. On sale for like $179 orig $199. Anyone have experience with these kind of blades? Do they really cut smoother and last longer? Or would I be better off just buying 4 2pack blades (8 blades total) for the same price?


----------



## Leo G

10 teeth? Man, that sounds like a very rough cutting blade. Most aggressive blades are in the 24 tooth range.

Do you mean 100?


----------



## Shouldz14

http://m.lowes.com/pd/DEWALT-12-in-...ond-Tipped-Steel-Circular-Saw-Blade/999957396


----------



## MarcoPollo

Another vote for the Irwin Marathon blades. I don't like the blade wobble with the diablo on a 12" saw when doing cabinet crown.

I use a diablo blade on my skillsaw often as I can buy them in bulk for a better price.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Tenryu silencer.


----------

